# Citizen Promaster Dive Watch



## clubfx2 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have just had my battery changed in my watch and the digital display is coming up is a flashing '.Er' on the date display. The watch shop said I need to read the manual and clear the error.

Mine came in a replica oxygen dive canastor and had no manul/user guide in it.

Has anyone had this error and how to I fix it???

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Clyde


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi

Have a look on here, just stick in your movement number and a manual should appear....

http://www.citizenwatch.com/CUK/English/settings.asp

Other members here might have personal knowledge of this problem.

Take care

Bill


----------



## clubfx2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Bill thanks for that, got the manual and managed to reset the watch.





bill said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a look on here, just stick in your movement number and a manual should appear....
> 
> ...


----------

